# Suche JRPG - deutsch - rundenbasiert



## ChillerT (17. März 2018)

Hallo,

meine Freundin liebt RPGs vorallem JRPGs. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Spielen für sie.

*Kriterien:*
- JRPGs (oder gute RPGs)
- rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem (oder semi rundenbasiert, hauptsache nicht hektisch)
- Deutsch (mindestens Text/Oberfläche muss auf Deutsch sein)
- Bedienung am besten durch Controler, nicht Mausgeklicke

*Gespielt hat sie bereits:*
- Final Fantasy (alle Teile)
- Lost Sphear

Ich danke euch vielmals im Voraus für eure Vorschläge


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. März 2018)

Wäre vielleicht The Last Remnant was? : The Last Remnant™ on Steam

Ist ein JRPG mit rundenbasierten Kämpfen, deutscher Oberfläche (Sprachausgabe, leider nur Englisch oder Japanisch) und hat Controller Unterstützung.


----------



## Promego (18. März 2018)

Persona 5? Am besten auf einer PS oder halt https://kotaku.com/persona-5-is-now-playable-on-the-pc-via-emulation-1796903001


----------



## Zybba (18. März 2018)

*Battle Chasers: Nightwar on Steam*


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2018)

Persona 5 ist nur Englisch, genau wie leider der Großteil der neueren wirklich guten JRPGs. Außerdem gibt es das nur auf PS3 und PS4. 
(Der Hinweis mit dem PS3 Emulator oben ist ein Witz, das ist nicht wirklich benutzbar außerdem braucht der PC ein BR Laufwerk). 
Leider fehlt oben die Angabe, auf welchen Systemen die Spiele sein sollen.
Zu den besten RPG Reihen zählt aktuell Trails of Cold Steel, gibt es für PS3, PS4 und PC. Auch die Ys Serie wäre einen Blick wert, wie generell die meisten Spiele von Falcom - aber leider sind die eben alle auch nur Englisch. 

Daher lautet meine grundsätzliche Empfehlung zunächst einmal die Tales Serie. Da gibt es recht viele von und nach Final Fantasy ist das wohl die bekannteste laufende JRPG Serie. Wie bei Final Fantasy sind die Spiele unabhängig voneinander bis auf eben direkte Nachfolger a la Tales of Xillia 1 und 2. Aktuell sind Tales of Berseria und davor erschien Tales of Zestiria.


----------



## Promego (18. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Persona 5 ist nur Englisch, genau wie leider der Großteil der neueren wirklich guten JRPGs. Außerdem gibt es das nur auf PS3 und PS4.



oh ja stimmt — dann wärs vermutlich besser das spiel gar nicht erst zu erwähnen :>

von all dem kram wars für mich das einzig erträgliche — was mir noch einfällt ist die kingdom hearts reihe von SE — da weiß ich aber leider auch nicht ob es das auf deutsch gibt?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2018)

Kingdom Hearts ist naturgemäß auf deutsch, weil es eine Kinderspiel-Reihe ist. Wer Fan von Disney ist kann gerne mal reinschauen (ich habe einige der Teile in einer der PS4 Collections mal angezockt). Vom Kampfsystem sollte man aber nichts erwarten, viele JRPG-Fans rümpfen da die Nase, weil es, schwer zu beschreiben, "zufällig", "beliebig" nicht taktisch etc. ist. Wie gesagt, ist primär auf Kinder ausgelegt und entsprechend einfach gehalten. 

Kingdom Hearts 3 kommt ja bald.

Wichtig hierbei, die Stories sind zwar in jedem Teil grundsätzlich in sich abgeschlossen aber das große Ganze ist übergreifend und inzwischen so verworren, das selbst Fans nicht mehr durchsteigen. Auf jeden Fall gibt es im Netz Listen, welche Reihenfolge man spielen sollte. Außer 1 und 2 gibt es ja noch jede Menge Zwischenteile. Auf jeden Fall bräuchte man eine PS4 und dann die Kingdom Hearts Remixe wo die Teile für PS2, Game Boy und Co. mit drauf sind und sollte die auch spielen, bevor man dann irgendwann 3 in Angriff nimmt wenn es erscheint.

Um etwas Eigenwerbung zu machen, auf meinem Tumblr-Blog (siehe Signatur) poste ich auch immer wieder Trailer zu eher unbekannten (J)RPGs für PC und ggf. Konsole, die oft etwa im Stil wie das oben erwähnte Lost Sphear sind. Aktuelle Ankündigungen der letzten paar Tage, die man auf einer allgemeinen Seite wie PC Games halt nur ausnahmsweise oder gar nicht findet, wären der endlich angekündigte Port von Ys: Memories of Celceta für PC oder Re:Legend, eine Mischung aus Stardew Valley und Pokémon.


----------



## MysticHusband (23. März 2018)

Wenn Grafik nicht so wichtig ist:

Chrono Trigger (Snes)
Mystic Quest Legend (Snes)
Vapires Dawn (PC umsonst, indie aber mit liebe gemacht, hab es durchgespielt)


----------

